# Crockpot cabbage and sausage.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks like a good night for it.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Oooh, sounds wonderful.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Your little mountain shack is gonna smell like a bulldog got into a can of Hormel chili...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That wasn't a very nice thing to say.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> That wasn't a very nice thing to say.


I know it wasn't, that's why I pointed out that you shouldn't be having it. Gotta think of the redhead...


----------



## Steve Parker (Mar 18, 2007)

solid7 said:


> I know it wasn't, that's why I pointed out that you shouldn't be having it. Gotta think of the redhead...


Haggis with neeps and tatties is more you ain't it solidish.????


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

What is your recipe?

Wife just made a crockpot of corn beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Probably a hundred out there Orest, so we make the way we like it. 11 oz. can of cream of celery soup with 3/4 can of water to wash it out and then all poured in bottom of crockpot. Couple garlic cloves, pound of kielbasa, small head of cabbage quartered, 3 or 4 small potatoes quartered, carrot sliced in half and cut in 1" pieces. All goes in pot at same time on high and ready in 2-1/2 hours. Salt and pepper to taste. NOTE** This pot boils stuff. Rated at 370 watts. Corned beef brisket and cabbage is the very best. Since I cut it in half and then slice it for Rubens, it serves two purposes.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

From one East TN hillbilly to a purveyor of forest and mountain lore and herbs (or something to that effect, HAHA), thanks much. I made this last night, and it's a keeper for sure.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

BubbaHoTep said:


> From one East TN hillbilly to a purveyor of forest and mountain lore and herbs (or something to that effect, HAHA), thanks much. I made this last night, and it's a keeper for sure.


He smelled it across the mountain, Finley tuned senses of a teacher of mountain and forest lore


----------

